# Rabbit V's Cat



## Flange (Oct 6, 2006)

Somthingyou dont see everyday :shock::bunnydance:


http://media.putfile.com/Cowardy-cat


----------



## binkies (Oct 8, 2006)

How funny! What a chicken cat.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 9, 2006)

That is exactly what would happen with my catsif I had my buns running around OUTSIDE their pen when they'reout!! Flower just LOVES to sniff Hobbes' tail, and send himscurrying...it's one of her games!


----------



## Michaela (Oct 9, 2006)

My rabbits do this too! It's the funniest thing!


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 10, 2006)

wow! do buns usually do that or do you guys happen to so luckily own some 'vicious' buns?


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 10, 2006)

I hear it's quite the usual thing,actually. Funny as it sounds, buns are much more bold thancats, as cats have a certain way of introducing themselves that isquite carefully done, and buns just go right up to the cat, hehe!


----------



## charlottes mum (Oct 11, 2006)

scardy cat lol!


----------



## ec (Oct 11, 2006)

An acquaintance of mine recently rescued a Dutchgirl that had been dumped in a large urban area - she actually was seenchasing off cats and dogs while she was loose! (Quite a few months, infact.)

She's spayed now, very much calmed down, and ready for adoption.

I'm amazed by how brave and bold rabbits can be.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 12, 2006)

Here are my girl's parent's cats spying on ourbuns, while we were in the process of moving. When we let thebuns out, they pretty much punked out the cats and send them running.


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 1, 2007)

My cat is terrified of the rabbit, sometimes shewill be brave but after a bit she just runs away. Bangbang loves tochase and stalk her its hilarious


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 1, 2007)

My cat is the biggest baby in the world whowouldn't hurt a fly, let alone a rabbit hissize!:shock:Hedoes howeverprotect Rubyand Millie in an 'older brother' way.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 1, 2007)

*Hehe, cute. I have toagree bunnies are way too in your face for cats! Mine usuallyrun away from Ookpik. Just today Ookpik was out for free timeand was nibbling on Missy's tail! Kagome and Ookpik havestarted to play somewhat, they'll chase each other around, and arealways following each other.*

*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## turbosmommy (Jan 7, 2007)

i thought that,that was to funny:roflmao:very cute


----------



## murph72 (Jan 15, 2007)

That video could have been my late bunny Sambuca chasing our cat Gabby down through the yard. 

Their first meeting was under the bed....there was a loud stomping offeet and then a scurring of cat out and down the hall. Whenthey were outside we'd have to go and get Sambuca because she waschasing Gabby through the yard. It was a sight to behold.

In Gabby's defense, she is a "found" cat that we believe was abused dueto some odd fears and tendencies. She's lovable with us, butcertainly not into strangers, children, loud noises, orbunnies. However, she does eat the wild kind, so, hey?I don't know the reasoning there...she's a cat, they don'talways reason.


----------

